# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Feja dhe jeta shqiptare

## Albo

Sondazhi i kesaj jave eshte nje sondazh ne lidhje me besimet fetare ne trojejt shqiptare. Ne mungese te statistikave zyrtare, eshte krijuar nje mjegull e madhe mbi ndarjet e komuniteteve fetare tradicionale ne Shqiperi, sic jane komuniteti musliman, ai orthodoks dhe ai katolik. Krahas ketyre komuniteve tradicionale, ne Shqiperi tashme jane instaluar edhe sekte apo bashkesi nga me te ndryshmet. Keto sekte apo komunitete te reja pretendojne te mos jene me nje pakice e parendesishme por nje komunitet ne rritje e siper ne anetare.

Por krahas besimtareve, ne shoqerite shqiptare hasim edhe nje grup tjeter shqiptaresh qe nuk besojne ne Zot dhe i refuzojne ne menyre te hapur te gjitha fete, keta njihen si ateiste dhe jane kryesisht ata shqiptare qe kane perqafuar ideologjine komuniste 50 vjecare.

Nga diskutime te ndryshme ne forum apo me shqiptare, ne skene del edhe nje grup tjeter shqiptaresh qe mund te besojne ne Zot si nje forme absolute energjie ne bote, por nuk praktikojne asnje fe. Keta jane ata qe i afrohen Zotit ne menyre individuale.

A besoni ne Zot?
Cfare roli luan feja ne jeten tuaj?
Ciles komuniteti fetar i perkisni?
A ka ndikim feja ne fenomenet qe hasim ne shoqerine shqiptare?

Albo

_Shenim:_ Duke patur parasysh delikatesen e kesaj teme, jeni te lutur qe tu qendroni larg komenteve dhe replikave me anetaret e tjere, por te shprehni mendimin tuaj personal ne vazhdim.

----------


## FierAkja143

kush eshte ndryshimi midis "jam ateist" & "Nuk besoj ne zot" ?

Anyway ok une jame rritur ne Shtet orthodok edhe kame degjuar  qe Sqipetaret jemi musliman...nuk kame par ndo nje Shqipetar te ket Shami ne koke, mos te pij alkol ose mos te haj mishin e derit.  So Shqipetaret nuk kemi nje fe te caktuar por thjesht besojme tek zoti (opinioni im, nuk e di per te tjeret).

Ps. Seriozishte tani ca jane Shqipetaret? Kemi nje fe te caktuar si te gjith te tjeret apo thjesht si cdo gje tjeter ne shqiperi edhe kesaj nuk i dihet? 


Alda.

----------


## Albo

> kush eshte ndryshimi midis "jam ateist" & "Nuk besoj ne zot" ?


Ateisti jo  vetem nuk beson ne Zot por sulmon edhe te drejten e te njerezve te tjere per te besuar ne Zot e per te praktikuar nje fe. Shembulli me i mire eshte komunizmi ku per 35 vjet Shqiperia hyri ne librin e rekordeve si shteti i pare dhe i vetem ateist i botes.

Kurse nga ana tjeter, qe ka njerez qe vete nuk besojne ne Zot por respektojne te drejten e te tjereve per te besuar ne Zot dhe per te praktikuar fene e tyre.

Albo

----------


## drini_në_TR

Besimi i shqiptarit është diçka shumë e veçantë në krahasim me kombet e tjera nëpër botë. Emri Shqiptarë e ka prejardhjen nga Zojsi i Dodonës, (Zojsi = Zoti në Çamërishte), dhe në mitologjinë e hershme që Grekët e huazuan prej Pellazgjëve, Zojsi kish shqiponjën si plotësuesin e dëshirave, dhe si bijën e tij. Më kot shqiptarët e kanë në traditë që gjuhën e tyre, gjuhën e të parëve ta ruajnë si sytë e ballit, dhe të transmetojnë çdo gojdhënë tek pasardhësit. Kjo është e lidhur me besimin vetëm tek një Zot, çka sipas mitollogjisë së hershme korespondon me Zojsin e Dodonës. Pra shqiptarët e ruajnë gjuhën e tyre, dhe e dëgjojnë fjalën e baballarëve (gjithnjë për shqiptarët që ndihen shqiptarë) sepse ata janë si shqiponja në mitologji, e cila zotoheshe që do të plotësonte dëshirat e Zojsit. 

Ky besim i shqiptarëve është i vërtetë, paçka është shumë i pavetëdijshëm tek ne. Nuk është një rastësi që Shqipëria të jetë vëndi i vetëm në botë ku muslimanët, ortodoksët, dhe katolikët të jetojnë në paqe mes tyre, të martohen mes njëri-tjetrit, dhe të kenë një tolerancë ndërfetare të pa krahasueshme në ndonjë vënd tjetër të botës. Nuk është aspakt rastësi që të gjithë shqiptarët të nderohen nga emri i Nënë Terezës, duke futur këtu të gjithë, muslimanë, dhe të krishterë. Megjithëse ka shqiptarë të flaktë muslimanë, dhe ortodoks, prap se parp pavetëdijshëm shqiptarët kanë për besim Shqiptarinë. Pra të qënurin si shqiponjë e Zojsit dhe plotësues i dëshirës së Zotit. 

Tek ne shqiptarët Shqiptarizmi nuk është fe, por besim tek Zoti, dhe ndaj nuk është e shkruar por e kaluar gojë më gojë nga të parët tanë. Unë për veten time besoj tek ky Zot, pra në Zojsin e Dodonës sepse e di se në këtë mynyrë do të nderoj të parët e mij, Arvanitasit, Dardanët, Taulantët, etj etj, të cilët shkonin në Dodonë që të dëgjonin fjalët (A-thënat) të dilnin nga kurora e pemës së dushkut. Jam rritur në Romë, dhe e di shumë mirë se çfarë pislliqesh lind feja, dhe se në çfarë luftrash i ka futur të krishterët dhe muslimanët, paçka të dyja fetë besojnë në një Zot. At'herë kujt t'i besosh, njërzve apo Zotit? Njërzit janë Feja (sepse ata e shkruajnë dhe e krijojnë) ndërsa Zoti është besimi. Pse duhet t'i imponojë një muslimanë Islamin një të krishteri? Ose pse duhet një i krishterë t'i imponojë fenë e tij ose një muslimani, ose një të krishteri tjetër? A është vetëm një Zot? A është vetëm një krijues? Pse shumë shpesh feja e fut në grindje njerëzimin? Sepse është e krijuar nga po njerzimi dhe jo nga Zoti. 

Zotin kurrë s'do ta njohim që të jemi në gjëndje të shkruajmë një Bibël ose një Kuranë për të. Ato janë përralla shumë të bukura me morale shumë të vyera në përmbatjet e tyre, por asnjëherë s'do të harrinë të përkufizojnë Zotin, sepse Zoti është i pafund, ndërsa tek këto libra "çfarë tha Zoti" ka një fillim dhe një fund në faqen e fundit të librit. Zotin ne vetëm do të mund ta ndjejmë pranë, të ndjejmë shtegjet që na sugjeron në çastet tona më të qeta, të ndjejmë natyrshmërinë që na lidh me këtë forcë që s'i dihet vendodhje dhe as madhësi. Veç një gjë mund të dimë: se me besim tek Zoti dëshirat mund të na plotësohen, dhe se ne nga ana jonë duhet të plotësojmë dëshirat e tij, pra të kemi besim vetëm në Zot, dhe tek mesazhet që na sjell ai shumë natyrshmi. 

Pa dëshiruar kurrësesi që të imponoj besimin tim tek askush tjetër, por vetëm me dëshirën e sinqertë për të ndarë ndjenjën time po ju tregoj edhe teksin e një këngë që i kushtova këtij besimi:

*Për Zotin*
(teks kënge)

Ishte dhe do tjetë ky Zot
Ai që unë dua sot

Sështë nkishë e nxhami
Por në botkuptim e nnjeri

Sështë në luftë apo paqe
Por në diell, tokë, dhe erë

(refren)
Ky Zot do tvij
Ky Zot do tvij
Kur ne tkthejmë krahët drejt tij

Ishte dhe do tjetë ky Zot
Ai që unë dua sot

Është npikë e nrreth
Nçdo vënd gjithësinë e përmbledh

(mbyllje)
Ishte dhe do tjetë ky Zot.   

14 Shkurt, 2003

*Drini*

----------


## D&G Feminine

ateist= jobesimtar=nuk beson ne zot eshte e njejta gje. 
Mos ngaterro rastin shqiptar me kuptimin e fjales. Sipas kesaj logjike edhe komunist ose marksist ka disa kuptime...etj.

----------


## Monica

Besoj ne Zot, por feja nuk luan shume rol ne jeten time, i perkas besimit katolik...
Feja ka ndikim ne komunitetin shqiptar, por kjo nuk ndodh ne njerezit e civilizuar, ndodh tek injorantet dhe te pashkollet...Si shqiptare jemi rritur pa fe dhe ashtu sic e permendi edhe Alda, shqiptari ka henger mishin e derrit, ka pire per qejf dhe (pervec gjenerates se stergjysherve) ne shqiperi shume rralle eshte mbajtur shamia ne koke....Dhe sot dalin shqiptaret me ulerima dhe tregojne fene dhe Zotin apo edhe predikojne.....
Ka qelluar qe nje shqiptar qe ka thene mes shqiptaresh qe vajzen ja jap nje zezaku dhe kurre nje katoliku.....ose ndesh shpesh me "preditues" qe mundohen te mbushin mendjet e njerezve "Nderro fene, kthehu ne mysliman"....Keto njerez e ulin poshte dhe e fyejne fene (cdo lloj) duke nxjerre injorancen e tyre...dhe qe njerezit dalin me shembuj ( sepse u krijohen shanset)
Une personalisht i takoj besimit katolik, por kam shkuar edhe ne xhami , edhe ne kishe ortodokse, kam edhe agjinuar per respekt te fese tjeter...
Eshte nje Zot, fete jane si partite......

----------


## Orku

Ceshtja e besimit tek shqiptaret eshte e mjegullt sepse per dekada te tera njerezit jetuan pa e njohur fene ..... sot nje pjese e konsiderueshme e tyre shprehen se besojne ne Zot por jo ne fe. Ne pamje te pare nje pohim i tille mund te duket liberal dhe komod por ne fakt burimi i vertete i tij eshte mungesa e kultures fetare dhe jo nje reflektim i bindjeve individuale. Shprehja se besoj ne Zot por jo ne fe eshte kontradiktore sepse ne Zotin e njohim para se gjithash permes fese.

Por kjo situate do te ndryshoje sepse feja do te rikuperoje natyrshem terrenin dhe rolin e mohuar per 50 vjet nga komunistet.

Shqiptaret jane nje komb me disa fe. Deshira per te qene te distancuar nga feja me qellim bashkimin nuk do te funksionoje gjate. Feja eshte nje realitet i pashmangshem dhe menyra me e mire per te evituar dasite qe mund te krijohen nuk eshte distancimi prej saj por ndertimi i nje shoqerie sa me te hapur e cila e gjen harmonine tek respektimi dhe jo tek injorimi i besimeve te ndryshme brenda saj.

Qendrimet diskriminuese si nga opinioni ashtu dhe nga administrata ndaj praktikuesve te fese i sherbejne krijimit te nje hendeku te madh mes shoqerise dhe kesaj pjese te saj. Dikush mund te mendoje se kjo eshte nje forme efikase per te ndaluar shtimin e tyre, por gabohet sepse opinioni mund te kete avantazhe ne shume drejtime por ai nuk ka kurre motivimin e e besimtareve per te arritur nje qellim (ne rastin konkret perhapja e fese). Ne fakt i vetmi efekt do te jete ai i radikalizimit te qendrimeve ku palet nuk do te gjejne asgje te perbashket me njera - tjetren. 

Menyra e vetme per te shmangur nje perfundim te tille eshte ndertimi i nje shoqerie te lire ku te kete vend per te gjithe.

----------


## huggos

Eshte e vertete se ne Shqiperi shume fe te ndryshme "bashke-jetojne" ne harmoni.. por kjo do te thoja eshte ana negative e ceshtjes.. (jo se jam pro luftrave "te shenjta", qe vetem te tilla nuk jane..)

Besimi (ose feja sic e preferojne disa) nuk mund te jete nje etike (e megjithate jovetem ne Shqiperi eshte..) nuk mund te jete as edhe nje emer apo kufi ndares.. por eshte nje menyre jetese.

Kjo do te thote se kur une pretendoj ti takoj ketij apo atij religjioni.. do te thote se kam kerkuar, zbuluar, gjetur e se fundi pranuar gjithcka qe  me thote ai religjion. Kjo praktike ne Shqiperi nuk egziston... 

Kur themi se shqiperia ka 75% muslimane apo kaq ortodoks e katolike.. nisemi vetem nga emrat apo krahinat.. psh je verior dmth je katolik, jugor=ortodoks.. e mesme+kosovar=musliman. Mendoni se eshte e drejte te dhunojme lirine individuale per te zgjedhur?

* * *

Nese do te me duhej te votoja ne sondazhin e mesiperm, do te zgjidhja besimin ne nje Zot.. qe e njoh dhe kam mundesi ta degjoj e te me degjoje. Dhe e gjithe kjo pa qene nevoja ti perkas nje religjioni te caktuar. 

Ashtu sikurse ne te vertete perdoret per qellime politike nga qarqe te ndryshme.. edhe ketu e njejta pyetje shtrohet (qe personalisht e konsideroj te gabuar..). Cdo te thote kujt grupimi fetar i perket..?? Dmth ne je turk, grek, serb etj..?

* * *

Askush nuk ka te drejte te pretendoje se i takon ketij apo atij grupimi fetar, kur nuk ka idene me te vogel te ideologjise ose doktrines se grupit qe pretendon se i perket. Nese do te behej  nje sondazh i vertete ne rruge ( e jo ne nje forum te kufizuar) e do te percaktohej besimi i dikujt ne baze te njohjes reale doktrinale te grupimit.. jam i sigurte se 99% e shqiptareve do te dalin te pafe... atehere ???


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

Per sa i perket feve nuk ka asnje qe te me pelqeje ashtu si trajtohen,jane gjera te cilat njeriu i ka krijuar vete dhe prandaj nuk i quaj hyjnore.
Kurse per ekzistencen e Zotit nuk kam asgje qe ta vertetoj,thjesht mendoj se mund te jete dicka qe mbikqyr,keshtu qe nuk i kam vene emer.
ANDi

----------


## Iliri88

Feja eshte nje mit.  Ky mit ndryshon nga kultura ne kulture, nga kombi ne komb ashtu sic ndryshojne te gjitha perrallat e folklorit te botes.  Nuk jemi ne nje popull i ri, jemi ne fakt nje popull i lashte dhe me nje folklor shume te pasur dhe kemi patur nje mitologji shume te bukur.  Duke patur parasysh qe nuk na kane munguar kurre as perrallat dhe as mitologjia, feja ne shqiperi kurre nuk ka arritur lartesine e deshiruar nga institucionet dhe agjentet e saj.  

Na premtojne se feja ka per te na sjellur moralin, por statistikat tregojne ndryshe.  Cilat morale te kulturave fetare sot kerkojme te sjellim ne Shqiperi?  Perse me ngritjen e fese ne shqiperi sot, gjithashtu eshte ngritur masivisht niveli i kriminalitetit?  Ku jane moralet e fese?  Mos valle eshte morali i vrasjes ne islam?  Vrasjes me mase te njeriut pa patur parasysh moshen apo seksin e viktimes?  Xhamiat e kthyera ne laboratore bombash per luften nacionaliste arabe? Apo morali i pedofilizmit ne kishe?  Ky eshte produkti i mitologjise semitike, i mitologjise cifute e arabe.  Ky eshte morali i zhvilluar.

Per popullin shqiptar, vlera e mitologjise arabe e cifute eshte zero.  Ajo eshte nje parazit qe ushqehet me shpirtin dhe mendjen e njeriut gjer tek shterrimi i plote i kapacitetit per te prodhuar dhe per te ndertuar.  Shembull te kesaj?  Shikoni sot boten arabe dhe nivelin e zhvillimit.  E njejta gje ndodhi ne mesjeten Evropiane, por ketu sundimi i fese eshte pothuajse zero.  Ajo mbetet thjesht nje zgjedhje personale dhe jo nje kerkese e shoqerise apo e shtetit.

Ideja e nje popullit te zgjedhur eshte baza e miteve arabe e cifute.  Populli shqiptar eshte nje popull krenar, ka qene dhe mbetet nje popull krenar.  Mund ta zhveshesh ate popull nga te gjitha, por kurre nuk mund ta zvheshesh ate nga krenaria e tij.  Edhe ne momentet me te veshtira, edhe mbas shekujve te sundimit, ajo qe nuk shkaterrohet eshte krenaria e Shqiptarit, krenaria e te qenurit Shqiptar.  Prandaj, kur na i hedh atij popullit nje fe ne te cilen na tregohet se kombe apo popuj te tjere jane me te zgjedhur, gjuhe te tjera jane gjuhet e zgjedhura, qofshin ata kureshet arabe, apo cifuterit, e kemi te veshtire ta pranojme nje ide te tille dhe brenda ketyre feve shikojme qarte ideologjine e huaj nacionaliste, veglen e luftes antishqiptare.  Shikojme historine, dhe gjejme asgjesimin e plote te kulturave dhe gjuheve te lashta nga feja islamike.  Civilizime te tera, me gjuhe te vecanta, sot jane shtete arabe dhe flasin gjuhen arabe.  Aty ku kishin deshtuar lufterat shekullore, aty triumfoi feja sepse muret qe rrethonin qytetet, nuk mbronin mendjen e dobet.  Per ne, ai mur i pathyeshem ka qene dhe mbetet krenaria.  Prandaj mbijetoi gjuha dhe kultura shqiptare mbas shekujve te dhunes.

Nuk mund te pranohet ideja e Zotit sic prezentohet ne letersine arabe e cifute.  Nuk mund te pranohet ideja e nje krijuesit te universit, i cili eshte i preokupuar me ngritjen e nje kombi mbi te tjeret.  Nuk mund te pranohet ideja e nje krijuesit te universit i cili ka ngritur nje ferr per 80% te popullsise se botes ne baze te mosbesimit te tyre ne mitet arabe apo cifute. Dhe sigurisht qe nuk mund te pranohet ideja e nje krijuesit te universit i cili na paska thene se bota eshte e rrafshet sic shkruhet ne letersine arabe e cifute.   Nje zot i tille nuk egziston.  Populli shqiptar duhet te vazhdoje ne rrugen e refuzimit total te mitologjise arabe e cifute dhe zhvillimin e mitologjise se ti.

Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria

I

----------


## Klevis2000

Vendosa mos te merrja me pjese ne forum sistematikisht por kur shoh tipa si iliri me vjen keq qe sdo marr ja largeqofte i ndodhi ndonje gje ilirit edhe akoma nuk i ka te sqaruara disa koncepte ne koke .
Per mua pak rendesi ka ne ju pelqen ose jo dua qe ju kur te flisni te dini njehere se cfare eshte kombi dhe cfare eshte feja.Kombi eshte nje grup i cakatuar njerezish qe flasin nje gjuhe dhe kane tradita dhe zakone te perbashketa.Kurse feja eshte udhezimi dhe drejtim hyjnor se si njerzit te jetojne ne kete toke si ato ti kene marredheniet me Zotin me prinderit me fisin me shoqerine dhe kombet ose kafshet etj.Pra feja eshte universale per te gjithe njerzit ne kete bote kurse kombi eshte i kufizuar .Feja te meson se ti duhet ti respektosh kombet e tjere kurse kombesia ose nacionalizmi nuk e thote kete.Pra me vjen keq qe disa njerez ne forum quajne fe shqiperine kur ajo eshte nacionalitet dhe kombesi. ti kisha nxenes ne histori ose ne sociologji i kisha mbetur ne klase sepse jane te rritur edhe akoma nuk dine se ceshte feja dhe kombi.Injorance bashkohore do ja vija emrin.Imagjino pak kur dikush te thote qe njezit duhet te ndahen sipas lidhjeve te gjakut ose farefisit do behej 1000000 luftra me shume se cjan ber per hire te tokes ose kombit.Imagjinoni pak grekerit feja jone eshte greqia serbet feja jone eshte Serbia italianet feja jone eshte Italia amerikanet do te thonin feja jone eshte amerika.Zoti i krijoi me njerzit me kombe dhe ngjyra te ndryshme, qe te kete harmoni ne krijimin e tij por jo qe kombi dhe nacionaliteti te jete fe per to.Si do te ishte po te ishin te gjithe njerzit nje komb ose nje ngjyre ose nje fytyre.Pra prej Urtesise se Zotit eshte qe ai me diturine e tij dhe fuqine e tij i krijoi njerzit te ndryshem si ne gjuhe, ngjyre dhe bukuri.Tani nacionalizmi qe ti e do me shume se fene eshte dhe kjo nje "fe" e cila predikon ndarjen e njerzve ne kombe dhe secili prej tyre duhet te krenohet me kombin e tij ti shikoj njerzit e tjere me perbuzje sepse nuk i perkasin ketyre keshtu jane greket dhe serbet dhe izraelitet.Kurse feja predikon bashkim universal ne lidhje me adhurimin e Zotin dhe mbajtjen e gjuhes te cdo kombi sepse kjo eshte natyrshmeria qe Zoti i krijoi njerzit.Pra kombi gjuha ngjyra rraca bukuria etj nuk jane ne doren e njeriut per te vendosur ai se ke te marri apo jo por njeriu i pranon keto padeshirene tij sepse jane jashte zgjedhjes se tij te vullnetshme qekur ai lind kurse besimi ne Zotin dhe fene Zoti e ka bere njeriun qe ai te shikoje dhe te Zgjedhi me vullnet te lire midis besimeve politeiste dhe besimit te vetem monoteist(Islamit) dhe sipas kesaj zgjedhje do te ket denim ose shperblim.Kurse kombin do apo nuk do ti je ne nje komb dhe nuk e nderron dot ate.pra ti beson tek kombi dhe Zoti.pra sipas teje feje nacionaliste duhet te jete ne cdo shtet edhe sipas llogjikes tende njerzore kane te drejte izraelitet kur thojne se ato jane populli me i mire ne kete bote edhe te tjeret jane sherbetoret e tyre po keshtu ti i jep te drejte edhe serbeve dhe grekeve qe jane shume raciste m ne shqiptaret vetem sepse ne jemi komb tjeter.pra ketu bie poshte dhe teoria jote per llogjiken njerzore e cila gabon sikur ti ke gabuar kur thua qe duhet ti pranojme te gjitha fete pastaj shkruan poshte nickut poshte korrupsioni . jo secili ka te drejten e tij te zgjedhi po ashtu edhe hajduti po ashtu vrasesi.por jo ne i japim te drejte dhe mbeshtesim fene e drejte ligjine drejte sjelljen e drejte dhe kundershtojme fene e shpikur prej njerzve fene politeiste ateizmin kundershtojme dhe nuk pranojme cdo fe qe se ka origjinen e saj nga Zoti ashtu sic nuk pranojme si fenomenin vjedhjen vrasjen korrupsionin etj. Feja islame mbron te drejten e cdo kombi dhe Zakonet e tij nese keto zakone nuk kane origjine idhujtareske por qe sherbjne per te miren e njeriut.Edhe nje faktoret qe ne shqipataret nuk jemi asimiluar si komb dhe si popull eshte te qenurit MUsliman .Per kete deshmon historia dhe njerzit.Shume prej kosovarve qe ishin ortodokse moren neshtetesi serbe dhe tani jetojne ne serbi etj fakte qe skam kohe se dola shume nga tema.Pra pa FE nuk ka atdhe.Sepse feja e mbron konceptin e te qenurit komb dhe popull po keshtu dhe gjuhen dhe nuk lejon asimilimin e nje kombi sepse ajo eshte urdher prej Zotit dhe ka qene deshira e Zotit qe njerzit te jene te ndare ne kombe dhe fise e popuj etj..

----------


## Dr. JaCkLe

Un per vetim tem jam Katlolik Skodran  :buzeqeshje: 

po, realy i just besoj ne zot e Krishtin, as for the church, e pelqej Franciscan order se kan ba jmosin per ne but as for the rest of the church i realy don't bother much with it.

po feja e jame ash Shqiptar, which should have been one of the choices.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Therepel

Njata. Urdhni Franceskan me pelqen dhe mue qe jam OrtOdOx  :shkelje syri: 


[size=0.55]*************


Postim i edituar.

Ato pese fjale qe i shkruan, shkruaj ne shqip*---_StterollA_[/size]

----------


## angeldust

Paragjykimet krahinore ne Forumin Shqiptar jane te patolerueshme *Therepel*.

Gjithashtu, Dr. JaCkle dhe Therepel, gjuha e vetme e Forumit Shqiptar eshte shqipja, sidomos Therepel qe e ke bere dhe here te tjera kete gabim.

----------


## Therepel

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga angeldust_ 
[B]Paragjykimet krahinore ne Forumin Shqiptar jane te patolerueshme *Therepel*.

Po qfare paragjykimesh jane te tolerueshme? Ta di une, qe te mos kem paragjykime te patolerueshme. Vetem paragjykime te tolerueshme.

----------


## Orku

Paragjykimet qe nuk kane karakter ofendues dhe pergjithesues.

----------


## Dr. JaCkLe

me  fal Orku po te vetmen ko qe kam me shkru ne kut forum asht ne nje te nates, po prep nuk asht excuse.

edhe therepel, me duket se nuk e kupton ti kishen Katolike.  kisha katolike ka ba atqe asht dash per te miren e popullit e vet, edhe sa per nazis, kisha ka ndimuar shume jews me escape persecutim.

edhe  mast harroim qe Gjergj Fishta asht ken prift katolik.  shume gabime ka ba kisha, po all other religoins kan ba te njetar gabime.

----------


## Dr. JaCkLe

oh edhe therepel, a dhene qe nuk i ke pelqer shqiptar nga burreli? apo te kap missunderstand?

----------


## Therepel

Ne Ballkan te gjithe me perjashtim te grekeve, rumeneve dhe shqiptareve e pranojne se jane popuj te ardhur. Maqedonet e pranojne se jane popull i perzier. Po ne, shqiptaret, vertet jetojme aty prej 10.000 vjetesh, sic na pelqen te themi? Une them se jo. Une them se ne jemi te ardhur nga Azerbaixhani. A e dini ju se ne Azerbaixhan ka dy krahina fqinje qe quhen Albania dhe Dardania? Ju duket rastesi? Mua jo.

----------


## Dr. JaCkLe

therpel, shqiptaret me sa kam lezu un yan aborigenies e ballkanit.   edhe rumunet yan popull i perzim yan (vlach) half Ilyrian and half Roman.  curse maqedonas nuk ka ma yan assimulate a long time ago, tesh ka vetum serb e shqiptare ne maqedoni, edhe greeket kan ardh mrapa neve, marapa Ilirve edhe kut vet e kan shkru vet great Greek writers like Homer.

----------

